
What Microsoft thought the future would look like in 2019 - myinnerbanjo
https://www.fastcompany.com/90287811/heres-what-2009-era-microsoft-thought-life-would-be-like-in-2019
======
simonh
The big problem is that the products that are closest to realizing this vision
aren't Microsoft products. Ten years ago the iPhone had already introduces
touch interfaces to the the public consciousness two years earlier.

In context, this is Microsoft saying 'we can do that too but better', the
trouble is they failed to do so. MS are master of the awesome magical tech
demo they are never able to ship.

